# Laser pointer...bad



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

So, I take Luna to doggie day-care 2 half-days a week (8:30 - 1:30) to keep her stimulated, social and to tire her out a bit. We have a dog walker when we're not home during the day but I like that she gets social interaction with other dogs (especially since her older brother doesn't really like other dogs). 

Anyway, this morning when I dropped her off I noticed a vizsla there I had never seen before so naturally, I asked about her. 

They said "Oh, that's Delta. She stayed over last night. She was barking a bit and they said "she sees fairies and barks at them" and they were kind of giggling about her. She was a beautiful, white faced older female (11, I asked). 

I said "It could be shadows she's barking at. Luna does that sometimes when she's bored. She gets really agitated by shadows. It's a little upsetting sometimes."

They said "Oh yeah, Delta is nuts about shadows too and the laser pen (the girl who said this started motioning around as if she were shining a laser pen).

I nearly died! I said "You don't use the laser pointer with Luna do you? That's not a good idea at all. Please don't ever do that. She is already a bit OCD about shadows and that could cause real damage." 

The girl said "Oh no, we don't bring it out." 

WTF! What kind of diggie day care even has one of these? From everything I've read they're a really bad idea for dogs. 

Now I'm wondering if they used it with her when she was younger and that contributed to her shadow obsession (it first happened out of the blue one day). 

The owner wasn't in yet and it's useless talking to the young girls she employs. So, I'm going to call in a bit and ask about it. The whole thing just left me so upset!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh, you have every right to be upset! Laser pointers and Vizslas are a very risky combination!! The Vizsla already has a genetic propensity for developing epilepsy, and the laser pointer can actually be a trigger. Some believe that it can lead to fly-bite syndrome, which is considered to be a complex partial seizure. Read about it here:

http://www.canine-epilepsy.net/flybite/flybite.html

Laser pointers = BAD. 

Maybe you could consider a different day care, or none at all and get her used to listening to the radio when you are not at home.


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

As a young-ish Soldier, back before the heavy influx of electronic displays, I was working a map overlay showing Japanese Ground Self Defense forces, and I (US) Corps assets on the Corp HQ Map. A Major, giving a tour to VIPs highlighted a few things with his laser pointer - getting me twice in the eye with reflections. Hurt like ****.

Not a fan of recrational use of lasers - we must protect our poor pups!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

How would the girl know Della was nuts about the Laser pen? I could see me giving her the third degree. Wanting to see paperwork that stated that. If she couldn't prove it was second hand knowledge my dog would have never stayed. I'm sure the young girl had the owners cell number and could have gotten a hold of her while you were there.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

So, I just spoke with the owner. She claims that Delta and one other dog are the only 2 dogs they have there who they ever play the laser pointer with and that it's very rare that they do it. 

She said "Delta is old and she just lays around all day but she gets really excited about the Laser Pointer, though we haven't had it out in a really long time."

I said, "I know you're a professional and I'm not trying to tell you how to do your job, but everything I have read says Laser Pointer play is really bad for dogs and can lead to a lot of problems."

She claimed Delta's parents have given permission for them to use it because she likes it. I said "Maybe she does but I'm sure it's no coincidence she randomly bark and air bites at 'fairies' that aren't there, as the staff told me this morning". 

I basically said "It's not my place to tell you what to do with other dogs, but can you please NEVER have it out when Luna is there. She already exhibits some obsessive behavior about shadows and I really don't want it escalating. I have spoken to behaviorists and done a lot of research and I really can't have Luna exposed to a laser pointer, ever." 

She said ok and that she'd make a note in her file, but honestly I'm shocked they even have one!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

I was reading through this very interesting thread earlier and then I just happened to glance to the right side of my screen - the adverts, well guess what was being offered for sale "70% off Laser Pens - free shipping" . So after I read through the other threads I came back to this thread and sure enough there it was again. Has anybody else had this happen?

I don't approve of laser pens being offered for sale as they are very dangerous in the wrong hands - your case in question. Callum could it be removed, please.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

I had no idea laser pointers were so bad for dogs. We have a cat toy laser pointer that we use with our cats sometimes. Ruby chased it once the other day while we were playing with the cats... I will make sure to not have it out around her again. Thank you so much for posting this! I really had no idea...


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

No WAY remove ANY ads. This board deserves whatever ads are there. Blaming laser pointers is like blaming a Vizsla for the owner's poor training.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

lily, I can't say for certain that it's bad for all dogs. 
I just know that my Luna already has obsessive tendencies when it comes to fixating on shadows so I know laser pointers are especially bad for a dog like her.


----------



## kiminboonton (Nov 22, 2011)

ok, I'll confess. I've used a laser pointer with Tesla. I even got her a really bright green one. Yes, when I use it, it makes her frontal cortex go through the roof, her tail goes crazy. I can run it through a good 1/2 acre of property at night and watch her chase it, its unbelievable. We use it as a super treat when we call her in at night. Actually, I used it last night when she decided to chase a skunk in the back yard. (It didn't work, skunks are more super than lasers apparently) I do agree that it can be obsessive, it takes a good hour for her to forget it. I read that seeing eye dogs use pointers to direct dogs to do commands, but I do see a huge cognative response when she is focused on it, and I do agree that a laser in the wrong hands and in her eyes are dangerous. Are there other citations, besides the obsessive behavior that can be referenced?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

http://samthedogtrainer.com/articles/never-play-with-your-dog-using-a-laser-pointer/

The dogs become obsessive about chasing lights and shadows, to the point of becoming compulsive about it, running around the yard or home, not being able to relax, and causing the dog to enter into a state of almost permanent anxiety. In the long run, it is not a fun game for the dog. It can permanently harm your dog., and you’ll hate how your dog acts once it becomes a set behavior pattern to chase lights and shadows. It’s heartbreaking. Don’t do it!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

You know, you can just do a Google search on "laser pointers and dogs". Really, why would you want to take the risk? I wouldn't do that to my dog. There are plenty of safe ways for them to play and get exercise.


----------



## kiminboonton (Nov 22, 2011)

ok, lesson learned. I don't want a broken dog. We have been very strict with it. Asking her to sit, lay down, relax and then we use it basically as an high tech adaptation of targeting. however, the hive mind seems to agree and I can't disagree that she is on hyper alert when that thing comes out. 
Kim


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Listen to the hive ... don't use the **** laser pointer on dogs.... cats are smarter and get bored if you laser them too much. 

*_Unless you find a dumb cat that will chase it for hours_.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

The local loons use these laser pointers on bus drivers round here, I have heard some nutters even use them on helicopter pilots...it beggers belief.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

hotmischief said:


> I was reading through this very interesting thread earlier and then I just happened to glance to the right side of my screen - the adverts, well guess what was being offered for sale "70% off Laser Pens - free shipping" . So after I read through the other threads I came back to this thread and sure enough there it was again. Has anybody else had this happen?
> 
> I don't approve of laser pens being offered for sale as they are very dangerous in the wrong hands - your case in question. Callum could it be removed, please.


it's there now , don't think I have tools to remove ads


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

I have seen the ad too! It's annoying really because it seems it uses the information in our post what to advertise. 

I agree with all of those who says NOT to USE a laser pen. Why would you do it anyway? Is it laziness? Can you not find a better way to occupy your dog? ???


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

The ads go off the wording on the page - smart ads to target what people are discussing. Removing them would mean removing ALL ads entirely. I work for a mobile ad company... hehe... sorry folks!


----------

